# The babies are 2 weeks old today! (not dial-up friendly.)



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

The babies are 2 weeks old today! I have some people with some interest in adopting, so I did a nipple-check for sexing....out of the 10 rats, MAYBE 3 are girls, and the rest are boys.

I'm going to keep two, maybe three of them, but have only definately decided on one...he has a white spot going up the side of his face (I heart asymmetrical animals, heh). And as they've been getting older, I've noticed that my whites aren't all white! They have very light coloring on their heads, like Zero does (who isn't the mother.) 

This is Dr. Tran, one of the boys I'm keeping:

















And here's a couple random pics of the rest:



























There's a ton more pictures on my Flikr: http://flickr.com/photos/toxicheart


Also, I've never been able to figure out exactly what Zero's coloring is. Is she a bareback blue/PEW? I don't know. Heh. Pardon my hideousness.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The babies are 2 weeks old today! (not dial-up friendly.*

aww so cute , bit off topic but did ur nose pericing hurt? the babies r soo cute


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are 2 weeks old today! (not dial-up friendly.*

Aw, babies! Too cute.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: The babies are 2 weeks old today! (not dial-up friendly.*



fallinstar said:


> aww so cute , bit off topic but did ur nose pericing hurt? the babies r soo cute


It wasn't that bad, actually. I had to get it closer to my face than most people because I have a tiny nose and the "sweet spot" they do septum piercings in didn't exist in my nose, heh.

It wasn't really pain...it was more than dull "I just got elbowed really hard in the nose throb" for like a week. Heh.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The babies are 2 weeks old today! (not dial-up friendly.*

aww so cute


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: The babies are 2 weeks old today! (not dial-up friendly.*

Zero is the one on your shoulder? She looks more like a beige with a wedge blaze?


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: The babies are 2 weeks old today! (not dial-up friendly.*

she looks so much like my nicodemus!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The babies are 2 weeks old today! (not dial-up friendly.*

oh they are so cute! hehe.


----------

